# Looking to buy new humidor



## zabal (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi , 

I am looking to buy new humidor with all the accessories . 
I confused with all the different brands models . Can someone help me ?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome. .do you want a humidor or wineador. If you live in an area where it's hot year round a wineador is the way to go. If not what size box are you looking for? If you go with a wineador, beads for humidification are best, for boxes ,boveda packs. There's a few sellers on here that sell beautiful, handmade, high quality humidors. @WinsorHumidors, waxing moon, ammodors.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Since this is your first post, you've left out quite a few important details. Are you new to cigars? Have you been doing this a while, do you already have a humidor and just want another? Do you just need somewhere to store cigars safely or do you specifically want a nice wood humidor?


What's your price range?


----------



## zabal (Apr 9, 2016)

I smoke for five years , I have very basic humidor . looking for humidor for approx 100 cigars willing to spend about 400 dollars .
I not looking for fancy humidor but quality one and I also need Humidifier.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

zabal said:


> I smoke for five years , I have very basic humidor . looking for humidor for approx 100 cigars willing to spend about 400 dollars .
> I not looking for fancy humidor but quality one and I also need Humidifier.


If you have $400 to spend and want a quality medium size piece, you won't go wrong with the makers mentioned here already. Winsor is pretty active here, I'm sure you could PM him and discuss specifics on what you want.

Boveda packs are all you'll need for humidification.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@zabal

I have one like this that can be ready in a week ... $400 (plus shipping) would work just fine. It has three upper dividers, an upper tray and a lower tray (under which I store Boveda packets). I like to classify these humidors as the presentation level humidors, keeping inside only those cigars of which you are most proud and with wish to impress friends.

Use the wineador/tupperdor/coolidor for mass storage (although I have seen some wineador setups that are so beautiful they are presentation level pieces).

C. T. Blankenship

PS: Forgot to say, it is already pre-seasoned and ready to store your cigars. I can also purchase boxes of cigars at wholesale prices (as well as all accessories such as lighters, cutters, hygrometers, etc.). So, once you purchase a Winsor you can fill it up with as many cigars as you desire.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Here is a review of a Winsor by @ForceofWill. He won the humidor in an auction for the troops and was nice enough to take the time to post a review.

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## zabal (Apr 9, 2016)

400 dollars is the max I want to spend . If I can buy good humidor for less it's just more money to buy cigars  
Also I like to do things myself and learn as I do it . Do you have any good humidor you recommend me to buy ? 
Can you explain me why everyone is only using Bevoda for humidification ? I can make the pre-seasoned with Bevoda and 
then use other humidification devices ?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Boveda packs get used because they're accurate, they take up virtually no space, and there's no maintenance. Floral foam is crap and beads or KL take up too much room in a desktop.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

OK ... $350 ... I want to move this inventory ... been hanging around too long.

If you don't wish to go the custom route, the choice @ForceofWill made is one that you cannot go wrong with (most of the time) Savoy Executive Olive Ash Humidor. Each Winsor is unique ... while each Diamond Crown, Savoy, etc. there are hundreds if not thousands of similar units.

That being said, alway browse around the net ... here is a company with a great selection of humidors (I don't know why I just shot myself in the foot there!).

Notice that mine is the large version of the Savoy (which is priced at $524.95).

C. T. Blankenship

PS: With regards to Boveda ... I second what @UBC03 said. The Savoy does not come preseasoned, you'll have to do that yourself with 84%Rh Boveda packets and two weeks worth of waiting. I can also get you a bulk bag of either 69%Rh or 72%Rh (20 count) for $36.00 plus shipping.

As another aside, I also use Heartfelt beads. One mistake I made was to place the heartfelt beads directly onto the Spanish cedar (they were in a nylon bag provided by Heartfelt Industries). As a result, some moisture came in direct contact with the Spanish cedar resulting in a small growth of mold which had to be sanded away. While there are obvious ways to prevent this, the Boveda packets are a worry-free means of humidification, toss and forget. They can also be recharged but i have yet to successfully do that.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't cheap-out when it comes to a wood humidor.

The offer @WinsorHumidors made you is a heck of a deal! Sure, you can get a humidor for less. But you wont find anything close to the quality of C'T.'s handmade products for anywhere close to $350, both in terms of workmanship and aesthetics. If it had Dunhill stamped on the bottom it would sell for 3 or 4 times that... and still not be as unique.

Not meaning to sound like a shill. I just appreciate the amount of thought and effort that he puts into them.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Someone better snatch that up or I might lol.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't cheap-out when it comes to a wood humidor.
> 
> The offer @WinsorHumidors made you is a heck of a deal! Sure, you can get a humidor for less. But you wont find anything close to the quality of C'T.'s handmade products for anywhere close to $350, both in terms of workmanship and aesthetics. If it had Dunhill stamped on the bottom it would sell for 3 or 4 times that... and still not be as unique.
> 
> Not meaning to sound like a shill. I just appreciate the amount of thought and effort that he puts into them.


Agreed, he makes some badass humis!:vs_cool:


----------



## Roger (Apr 12, 2016)

Selecting a humidor depends on a lot of things, but since you are already confused about all the selections out there might I suggest not spending so much on a humidor now?

You can go for anything much cheaper then $450 ones, here is a good list Top 8 Best Cigar Humidors (2016) they are good in quality, cheap and sort of come with everything.. Get something in a $50-$200 range and experiment with hygrometers and maintenance of the boxes.

Once you are confident with that process, you can look into something expensive like the ones being suggested now. All of this is based on that you are new at this. If you are already confident with the process you can go with the more expensive ones design and quality wise.

Cheers!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@WinsorHumidors comes preseasoned with boveda. All you have to do is throw sticks in it when it arrives. If I didn't already have a cabinet and a few humidors, it would be on the top of my list. I definitely understand lesser priced humidors. I got my cabinet used for 150$. I actually told the guy it was worth alot more, but he just wanted it gone. I was more than happy to oblige him. But for the craftsmanship and the look of Windsor 's boxes it really is a deal. Especially if you were looking to spend 400 on an import.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Roger said:


> Selecting a humidor depends on a lot of things, but since you are already confused about all the selections out there might I suggest not spending so much on a humidor now?
> 
> You can go for anything much cheaper then $450 ones, here is a good list Top 8 Best Cigar Humidors (2016) they are good in quality, cheap and sort of come with everything.. Get something in a $50-$200 range and experiment with hygrometers and maintenance of the boxes.
> 
> ...


I don't know who that guy is but I'd wager he doesn't own anything on that list. I wouldn't trust any of them just from a glance.

If you want to gamble with $50-200 then so be it but in that case just get a tupperdore.

Edit: my buddy owns that flag one, it's cheap.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ForceofWill said:


> *I don't know who that guy is* but I'd wager he doesn't own anything on that list...


LOL - Nope, probably not.

Funny thing about that "article" he linked. The humidor listings all have "affiliate program" links to Amazon (i.e. the owner of the site earns money for referring buyers). Funnier still, the "contact us" on the site is *roger*@cigar****.com

Nothing wrong with promoting your business. But, I think full disclosure is warranted when you do.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

I hate it when I keep undermining my own interests ;-) ... but I continually search the internet for competition.

Just today I found these guys: Down East Boxes ...

My presence here is no longer to hustle humidors ... you guys and gals are now my friends. It is time to take care of my current friends as well as those I have yet to meet. So, when I find a worthy competitor, I'll post their identity on the forum.

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> LOL - Nope, probably not.
> 
> Funny thing about that "article" he linked. The humidor listings all have "affiliate program" links to Amazon (i.e. the owner of the site earns money for referring buyers). Funnier still, the "contact us" on the site is *roger*@cigar****.com
> 
> Nothing wrong with promoting your business. But, I think full disclosure is warranted when when you do.


Good eye. I didn't pick up on that little nuance.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

WinsorHumidors said:


> I hate it when I keep undermining my own interests ;-) ... but I continually search the internet for competition.
> 
> Just today I found these guys: Down East Boxes ...
> 
> ...


Good looking, I guess. But yours are still nicer. Big difference between the quadrant hinges on your humidors and the plain hinges they use.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@curmudgeonista

If you work through their customization process, they do offer solid brass quadrant hinges ... with a $100 upcharge. They probably use the Brusso HD-638, so, $50 for the hinge and $50 to install it. For me, it takes around an hour to position the template, adjust the router, and finally mortise the hinge. Once the hinge is mortised, I'm not done as there are four more mortises to go ... each one accepting that brass arc which ensures that the lid does not travel past 105 degrees. F*$k just one thing up and I'm performing the tasks on a shampoo bottle, ... wash, rinse, repeat. That is the majority reason I trim each edge, top and bottom, with either wenge or walnut. Not only does it hide the joinery but it provides a means of resetting the project without redimensioning the box.

So, $100 for a quadrant may seem excessive until you understand what a complete and total pain in the a$$ they are.

But, for me, they are simply a standard accoutrement.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@WinsorHumidors. .. I think I give you more referrals than you give you. .it's nice of you to give guys other options, no one would be upset if you said "hey my stuff is just as good or better, at a better price. "I know you would never say that but I just did. So from now on when you refer someone to another humidor site, I'm gonna call your wife and tell her to kick you in your junk. ..


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@UBC03 My "junk" is not impressive ... "small target" actually ... however, I'm pretty partial to it so I'll take you up on that!

C. T.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Boveda packs get used because they're accurate, they take up virtually no space, and there's no maintenance. Floral foam is crap and beads or KL take up too much room in a desktop.


Funny on how much floral foam takes a beating on puff.. For the last 7 years or so. I have become a bead man. But for over forty years i used floral foam"we didnt have a choice". And they worked just fine once you learned how to use them correctly. And took up no space in my humidors. Why did i switch to beads? I guess less maintenance. But foam will work almost as well. We didnt have electronic hygrometers either. You just learned to be more intimate with your cigars. An experienced cigar man knows his cigars from the look. Feel and smell. Something that is lost with more modern technology. Sort of like cars. In the old days you could listen to your engine and hear how your plug timing and carberauter and exhaust system were in harmony or not. Todays cars sound much the same. People are not in tune with them because of modern electronics


----------

